# Topics > Robotics > Humanoids >  KIBO, humanoid robot, Center for Intelligent Robotics, KIST, Seoul, Korea

## Airicist

Developers:

Robocare, KIST-affiliated company specializing in robotics

Center for Intelligent Robotics

Home page - robocare.co.kr/pages/product05.php

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jan 29, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jan 29, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jun 30, 2016

----------

